# Dump truck shifting



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

On a dump truck there are two shifters , the gears 1-5+r I understand those,however the second shifter I need help with
(keep in mind first time I have drivin a dump truck)
The second one has four gears(in an H pattern)
One has a "D"
two has "OD"
Three and four I can't read because the chart on the door is ripped off.
I know this is a long shot but does anyone have any idea what the other two onthe second shifter are and what is the purpose of the second shifter ?? 
Sorry don't recall the model of truck GMC Duro something,I think :shrug: .


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

Sounds like it migh be a quadraplex transmission.

I found this on youtube.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KhPcDMGRxw[/ame]


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

OH MAN !!!  Looks like you shift into first and then run through the Quad. and then second and run through the quad. and so on.

My thinking was it might be an Aux. transmission.I did see a diagram similar to what is on the door of the truck,it had O,OD & L on it but still haven't figured out how to use it yet.

Maybe I'll try putting it in first and run through the gears like the fellow on the video and see what happens???


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

The letters would mean Low and OverDrive? Not sure on the O but some sort of 'regular' would be my interpitation.

Empty you might not need to use the L at all, and loaded you might not use the OD at all.

Just speculating.

--->Paul


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

If its a mack it is a compound transmission..... They are a pain to drive so they don't make them like that anymore. Just think of it as multiple high ranges.....you shift with the shifter and if you need to go faster you select a different range.....like a 10 speed bike  If you are just poking around the farm or whatever don't even worry about it....just use the one shifter....
If you haven't ever driven a large truck the shifter is going to be the least of your worries.....you have to learn to double clutch, slide shift and know the sound of the rpms for shifting..... its not like a car or light truck where you can shift into another gear whenever..... if the rpms are too low or too high the gear will not catch..... alot of commercial trucks have gone over to autos.... I haven't driven a truck without an automatic in it in probably 3-4 years..... our whole fleet are automatic except the yard trucks.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

woodsrunner said:


> Sounds like it migh be a quadraplex transmission.
> 
> I found this on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KhPcDMGRxw


that rocks! I love manual transmission that shift with no clutch.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Sounds like you have an old 4X5 suicide shifter.
4 ranges and 5 speeds.
I got the feeling that the ranges are Superlow, low, drive and overdrive
Only way to learn it, is by driving it.

Max, as long as the transmission isn't sync'd you can float the gears.

Will


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I had a 3 speed brownie in my 58 f-800 with my 5 speed syncomesh tranny, it was deep under, direct and overdrive.... i forget what the 4 speeds were rated rated and the 5 speeds were deep under, under, direct, over, and high over

the brownie tree is a awesome tranny deep under you can get out and walk faster than the truck can roll at high rpm, it takes a little to get used to, figuring out the ratio which gears you can step over and up to and when, but that's truck drivin.... it is also why they came up with the single shifter with electric shift, cause most folks now days cant figger out the combinations one day to the next.....

I passed up on a 2 speed brownie i should have snagged for my 1 ton... but i let it go to the scrap pile after the fella passed away and his family cleaned it all out of their way..... he had the same idea, so he wouldnt sell it to me.... round here they are rare as hens teeth to find a 2 speed..... 4 and 5's used to be common place in the log trucks, but the 13 speeds have over taken those by far the past 15 years.

William
Central Idaho


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

IMHO you have the best off road transmision ever built. I drove concrete trucks for years here in the mountains of VA. with this style trans. indestructable for the most part. Forget double clutching you'll never move your foot that fast when shifting the aux. side. Shift patern should be a U pattern not a H pattern on the auxilary shifter Lo-Lo is left front position, Low is left rear, Direct is right rear, and overdrive is right front. Do not use LL or low low when traveling. shift lo to dir. then to od (low, direct and overdrive) then return to low after shifting main to next gear. After more miles then you think you'll learn to shift both at one time. 

LL=1 OD=4

LO=2 DI=3


What engine do you have in the truck??????
Will help all i can.

Have fun with it
Mr. Bay Mare, Tony


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen for all the insight,I'm most grateful  



> LL=1 OD=4


This is what I was looking for mostly.

I was able to drive it around the farm and dump some wood but ran in low the whole time,really didn't need to go any faster ,just wanted to know how if ever necessary.
Thanks again, Q.


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

oops!! got a little happy with the double post sorry.


Thank you gentlemen for all the insight,I'm most grateful  



> LL=1 OD=4





> LO=2 DI=3


This is what I was looking for mostly.

I was able to drive it around the farm and dump some wood but ran in low the whole time,really didn't need to go any faster ,just wanted to know how if ever necessary.
Thanks again, Q.


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

Back in the sixties and early seventies my dad drove truck. The company he worked for being small always had a fleet of older trucks. Dad being low man on the totem pole always drove the oldest of the trucks. He started out on an old Autocar with two sticks in it. Being an old truck also meant the shift linkages were quite worn. I can remember him complaning how easy it was to get lost shifting if you didn't keep your mind on it. It was a happy day for him when the Autocar got retired for a Diamond Reo with a more conventional transmission in it.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

A friend was complaining about the gear pattern in the truck he was driving so
I showed him our White. Range shifter on the floor for ranges A, B, C and D plus a toggle on the left of the pattern for Hi and Low. Shifter on the console for Forward, Reverse and Neutral, and a toggle shifter on the arm rest for 1, 2, 3, 4 in each range that's REALLY easy to hit with your elbow. 32 speeds forward, 32 reverse. Now he thinks the gears in his truck are easier to remember.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I drive a 08 Freightliner with a single stick 13spd-go through 1-5,flip selector to high going into 6th then split gears with thumb selector....DOUBLE CLUTCH-I don't think so,I don't use clutch from east coast to west coast unless starting or in reverse...Drove an old Mack dump with 3 sticks-you preselected furthest stick for range-LL,L,D,OD-then shifted closest shifter 1-4,then put that in N and shifted 2nd stick 5-8...as someone above said-don't lose track of where you are-sounds horrible when the gears are crunching..


----------

